# Hello



## mike1970 (Dec 22, 2013)

Just wanted too stop by and say hello from Kentucky ... Lonesome pine lodge #884 ... Since I was raised to master mason march 3rd I have also joined Scottish rite of Kentucky and received 32nd degree,and started into York Rite I should have my chapter completed January 9th ...so hello to all brothers out there


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 22, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to this forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome Brother


----------



## RedTemplar (Dec 23, 2013)

Howdy, Bro. Mike!  Lonesome Pine #884 is a beautiful lodge that sits in a most beautiful area of Pine Mountain, Kentucky.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from East Tennessee


----------



## BigDre357 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from Middle Tennessee

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------

